
Algorithm for nice graph labels - matt1
http://books.google.com/books?id=fvA7zLEFWZgC&pg=PA61&lpg=PA61#v=onepage&q=&f=false
======
blasdel
I love compendia like this: Knuth's TAOCP volumes, NVIDIA's GPU Gems books,
the HAKMEM memo, Hacker's Delight, Programming Pearls, etc.

Has there been anything like these centered around the web?

~~~
rbranson
The Rails source code?

~~~
jrockway
You know you have access to some tasty kool-aid when you start comparing the
rails source code to TAOCP.

------
treeform
I remember writing some thing like this for CairoPlot. I don't think the patch
was excepted. If graphs involve programmers power of 2 numbers are also good
numbers to use not only 0 and 5. Some questions that the algorithm does not
answer what is a good number of ticks to put on a segment of X pixels? Also i
am sure having phi some place in there would make it more pleasing. Has any
one else though at length on the problem?

------
dhotson
I had a go at something similar a while back for making numbers look 'nicer'.
It's useful for when you have code that calculates a number, but you want to
make it more marketing friendly.

<http://github.com/dhotson/fudge>

------
AnneTheAgile
For easy reference, this article points to the book, Graphics Gems (Hardcover)
by Andrew S. Glassner (Editor) 1990. There are no Amazon reviews for it at
[http://www.amazon.com/Graphics-Gems-Andrew-S-
Glassner/dp/012...](http://www.amazon.com/Graphics-Gems-Andrew-S-
Glassner/dp/0122861655) .

